# What type am I actually? How valid is MB testing? Isn’t it all just a construct?



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

First, this post is long. If that dis-interests you or annoys you, I would rather tell you now than bother you later.

However, if that does not deter you:

My name is VenusMisty and I have been on personalitycafe.com for awhile, giving it varying levels of time. It has become a bit of an obsession and I have learned a lot about myself and about MB theory. I recently found this intro form in the introduction section. I'm realizing that I never took the time to properly do this. Maybe it would be helpful. I almost want to re-submit it as an intro, but I have been involved in this forum for awhile, though consistently ambivalent about settling on a type. Here’s the thing…I believe most every category for dividing people is a construct. I don’t believe in the stability of gender or its naturalness, so, by the same token, when presented with the idea of typing people, I remain skeptical and want to play around with types more than I want to stick to one. However, I realize this is probably all part of my type and should, according to theorists, provide clues as to what I really “am”. At the age of ten, I took the test and got INTP/INTJ, but I have tried on many different personas and don’t really feel attached to any of them. If I am INTP, why does it matter? What does it mean for my life? And, isn’t it only valid if the rest of the world thinks according to this framework?

Name--Hanna. I have gone back and forth between spelling it with and without an 'h' on the end, but it is 'Hanna' on my birth certificate. I don't get very angry if it is mis-spelled though.

Sex/Gender/Etc. Female, but I know a couple of trans people, and have questioned the nature of sex and gender for a good while, both before and since I have gotten involved in the tg community. I tend to date highly androgynous people. I like to deconstruct gender, subvert and test it. I just finished reading Kate Bornstein’s _My Gender Workbook _for the second time and used it to write a paper. I certainly don't want to be constrained by gender and/or sex. I would rather not have a gender, but identifying as a woman is alright when someone deems it absolutely necessary for me to do so. I will then conform for the sake of humoring said individual. I really liked that this forum acknowledged trans people, though. I have recently written a paper on transgender theory and may be reading it at Feminist Symposium soon, at my school.

Location -I was born in Iowa City, Iowa which is a bit of an intellectual haven in between corn, snow and corn and snow. We moved out to Solon because my artist parents couldn't afford the housing in the IC. Currently, we live an upper middle class lifestyle, but I vividly remember the financial difficulties associated with non-conformity, and my parents have reminded me of that constantly throughout childhood. This is why I am not a studio arts major. They say I can just as easily pursue my art without a degree, but I can't be a curator or professor without a PhD in art history, so if I show equal talent in both, I should do the latter. My parents are confirmed IxFJs. Mom is ISFJ and Dad is INFJ I get along with them fairly well, but they hate my argumentative nature and are generally not very active outside of their jobs. Didn't fit in at the school in Solon. Solon is a small football town. I wanted to be a cheerleader, because I thought they were cool and was not bad at dance moves, but I didn't care much about fitting in. I identified as a hippie at the age of nine. Throughout my childhood, I spent most of my time reading. I am a pretty decent artist but am not necessarily committed to it. I view it with a sort of reverent ambivalence, much as I view everything these days. At the age of 10, my family moved to Mount Vernon--a town ten minutes up the road, a little snobbier, higher property tax. I was just as isolated there, but in a different way. People are more reserved and intellectual in MV, but generally social climbers, more fun to watch than to join. I still live there now, at the age of 22. I go to Cornell College. It's a small liberal arts college where I am double majoring in Art History and French. I'm good at them, but ambivalent on this subject too, often going through periods of panic centering around wtf I'm going to do for a living. I hope to go to grad school. Recently I went to a career fair and realized that I had no interest in a career in real estate-trucking-selling office furniture--life insurance-interning at Abercrombie and Fitch. I am terrified of people but fascinated by them. In the last couple of years, I have been able to appear outgoing, try on different personas--which is why it has been hard to settle on a type for myself. I asked myself questions like: Is that really what I am, or have I just been influenced by my parents to act in that way? I go around in circles, and oddly enough enjoy the circling. My overall G.P.A is decent--3.5 range, closer to 3.8 in my majors. Grades have shifted in and out of my focus according to my level of anxiety at the time. Oddly enough, I do better when I don't care about grades. I have often tested as gifted and learned to read at the age of 3 1/2 but I often question what value IQ is in everyday life—or its validity and meaning in general. My background as a child caused me to develop deep seated trust issues, to the point where I can't exactly pinpoint when and where they developed, so it has taken me weeks to open up at all even with my therapist. There have been times in my life when I would throw out details about myself strategically to give the appearance of opening up so that concerned individuals would allow me my privacy about the important things. But, the shrink says I need to be more "vulnerable" emotionally. That should be interesting. This started as a description of my town of origin and wound up in the caverns of my mind. Don't forget a flashlight. As Bob Marley once said, "My home is in my head." I think right now, off the top of my head, if I could go anywhere in the world it would be Berlin, to force me to perfect and remember the German I learned in high school and to get acquainted with the different subcultures. I am intested in goth culture but have retreated a bit out of ambivalence.- 

Age – I have recently turned 22, on January 24th. Technically over the cusp of Aquarius, but still displaying tendencies of a Capricorn. Aries Moon. Gemini Ascendant. And before you judge me for “believing in” astrology, I don’t believe in anything. I really don’t know what it means to “act one’s age”. I guess in some ways I do, but not in others. In childhood, I mostly spent time around 45 year old museum employees, so sometimes I feel a little old.

Personal(ity) ~

*My MB type is currently INTP and was the first result I got as a ten year old. I have been researching it off and on since then. Whenever I think about it I become entranced by it. Currently, I am writing story about each of the sixteen types featuring twenty-four characters—two characters for every S type. From what I’ve read, thinking like an S makes you normal in the eyes of society. I wondered if I could possibly be an S for awhile, but then I thought about always being seen as weird even by those who like me. Yes, I have common sense, but is that enough to be normal…an earthling? I have always felt like an alien. I even have a painting I made at the age of seven of two martians—one safely in its tree and the other wandering through the space around the tree, blind to everything. The sun is shining, but the sky is dark, so it is clearly night. Throughout my life, I have been searching for a twin, for my other half. The last time I sat down and thought about that painting was after seeing Hedwig and the Angry Inch and realizing that it was a metaphor for my life and the way I think, the latter of course being more important. For awhile, I was puzzled between the T and F designation, because I can be very sensitive and empathic, but my own emotions are still pretty primitive. The occasional displays of emotion I do experience seem to fit the descriptions found in the INTP area of personalitycafé. I can test as other types at different times, depending on how the test questions are written and the things I am doing at the time. The test on facebook kept yielding ESTP for me, because I sometimes like company and am good at remembering specific facts. Lately, I have developed sensing considerably, to the point where I thought that it could be dominant. I have also been so fascinated in my life by the idea that to improve as a human being, I should become as balanced as possible, so that I scored about equally on all of them, to transcend personality—if it is what trips people up, socially. *

*I have friends who are all of the types. I think at times ExFJ can be difficult….but then again there are people of those types that I love to be around. I don’t think personality is what does it. Also, knowing about the theory has led me to stop myself when I’m about to judge someone by the personality traits I see. Besides which, until they have taken the test/settled on a type, no one can know right? Kiersey even said that the only authority on personality is the person himself/herself. I wish there was a set of non-gendered pronouns I could use in order to be inclusive…there is that ze/hir thing, but I don’t know if it will ever catch on.*

I shift back and forth between enneagram 8w7 and 5w4. RLUEI/Inquisitive


Occupation ~

*I am a college student. However, during summer I am a nanny and soccer surrogate for two awesome kids. Surprisingly, I’m good at this. Mostly, it’s driving. I am an excellent driver. Maybe that has been what has highlighted my sensory skills. I feel like I am one with the car. Being good at something like that was an interesting revelation. It made me think, “Wow….I can appear/act as though I am normal at times.” Or maybe this family is just abnormal. Their children are very well behaved, and they are a doctor and engineer/former lieutenant colonel/cop. *

I am a junior at Cornell College, deep in the corn fields of Eastern Iowa. It’s actually a fairly liberal/centrist area. We have gay marriage! Majors are Art History and French. Social activities include Sanctuary--the local pagan/alternative religion club, where I am Secretary, and Alliance, which is a GLBT group--have been both VP and Secretary, but am ambivalent about leadership.


My dream job would be writer and illustrator. I’ve experienced a fair amount of doubt about that, but I have to try. I am currently writing a story, but am in the research phase.


About You ~

*I think I said everything. See above. I am always up for new adventures…but usually I don’t end up leaving the house and just end up reading or watching The Simpsons. *

Other ~


Favorite Section in toy store: everything. I really like remote control cars/science stuff. However, I did play with Barbies, but I made up twisted stories involving them. Normally they would have affairs, get busted for dealing drugs, etc. I fully realized how weird and disproportionate they were though. Though I did go through a brief phase around the age of 13 when I wanted to be one. Fortunately, that didn’t last long.


Do you collect anything? I collect everything—mainly books, movies, art objects—mine and those of others. My favorite item is a bust my dad carved in grad school which I found in the basement when I was 17, gave glam rock makeup and named Apollo. He has become an altarpiece/ holder for my sunglasses.

What are your phobias? Wasting my life. Cockroaches. Anything that offends my hyper-sensitive nose. Not snakes or spiders, however. They’re cool.

Describe your favourite food until you drool. Deep dish pizza, the likes of which cannot be found in eastern Iowa…you need to got to Chicago and not stop until you hit New York.


Some of the things that you give you jollies? Glam rock, my friends, books, my imagination, my ex boyfriend hope-he-comes-back-cuz-he-was-cool-there-are-too-few-of-him, watching peoples’ antics, facebook, long walks, sunsets, alcohol, driving...but not the last two together, lattes, my iPod--which I listen to constantly. Music expresses my feelings so that I don't have to. It's actually really personal for me. I feel like people could see everything about me if they listened to the songs I have on that device, but no one has.

What are your top five pet peeves? Loud people, people taking up my personal space, cold weather, organized religion, intolerance. Number six: people who text while driving.

What would a perfect day be like for you? Waking up, reading, then receiving a letter saying the book I have yet to write has been published and is a million times more popular than I as an individual could ever hope to be, I am independently wealthy and never have to work for “the man.” I can now buy a car, a place of my own, and spend my days exploring the world and the caverns of my mind. That evening, my hippie boy comes back and we move to Canada, or somewhere else more deregulated than here.

Do you prefer a vegetarian or meat diet or both? I am an omnivore. I need meat. Also, all the vegans I know seem to be losing their hair and covered in sores…except for one person. For every reason to never eat meat again, there is a better reason to continue, so I still do it.


Other Other ~ Yay or Nay?

God and Souls—not God per se, though I am interested in shamanism. I believe in souls…though loosely defined as “consciousness.” I sometimes enjoy learning about religion, but would love to be free from it. I liked Richard Dawkins, but am not necessarily committed to atheism. It might mean I can’t call myself a pagan. And we can’t have that.

The Death Penalty—The death penalty does not deter crime, and executions cost as much or more than actually housing inmates. Seems pointless and ineffectual.

Premarital Sex—The more the better. Car: Test Drive.


People are inherently good—meh…I hope, but I doubt. I would like this too be true. I think they are pretty much neutral. It depends on the person and the situation. I think that I am good, so more often than not I lean toward believing that others are. But I keep my eyes open.

Destiny—Everything was fated after the fact.


Done drugs—Pot should be legal. Occasionally I have done it but have always watched my ass, and never actually bought it.


Kissed in the rain—yes…and more, on a mile walk to a small town down the road to do the thing listed above.

Re-reading a good book—That is the one thing to which I am consistently committed.

I typealyzed this. (typealyzer.com) and got ISTP Mechanics. How reliable do you think that site is?

So, if you had made it to the bottom of this and are reading this line, what do you think? Currently IxTp, leaning toward INTP.


----------



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

Has everybody decided en masse that they would never again respond to any of my posts? Congratulations on your ability to organize.

What does it take to have an interesting post?

It's a full moon. Wonder where all of the werewolves are.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

.... the picture in your signature is cute.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Please don't spam or post more than once in a row unless replying to different posts. That is unnecessary.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Grim said:


> .... the picture in your signature is cute.


I take it back... the mutt needs its nose wiped off or something.


----------



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

I think so too. But it isn't a mutt...it's clearly a jaguar.


----------



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

I wanted to see what would happen--whether anyone would respond if it looked like someone else had before. It sort of worked.

How do you know it was unnecessary? I wish I could force myself to have all of my thoughts according to your schedule but I can't. My next thread will be entitled _Why does VenusMisty suck so much. _That would be interesting.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

VenusMisty said:


> I wanted to see what would happen--whether anyone would respond if it looked like someone else had before. It sort of worked.


Interesting concept. The idea being that if people see others are chiming in, then they will too.



VenusMisty said:


> I think so too. But it isn't a mutt...it's clearly a jaguar.


Is clarity important to you?


----------



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

The bandwagon technique can be effective. Explains why I have any friends at all. I am even shy on the internet.


----------



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

Awe crap, I have to post again. Yeah, clarity is important to me. But it's variable whether I will notice.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

VenusMisty said:


> The bandwagon technique can be effective. Explains why I have any friends at all. I am even shy on the internet.


Perhaps, but it would only work on those who need to be part of a large group to feel secure, or to soothe the anxiety of standing apart from the crowd.

Maybe they were waiting for someone else to speak their mind for them so they could jump in and say "me too!"

Was it difficult for you to post like this, being shy?


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

VenusMisty said:


> Awe crap, I have to post again. Yeah, clarity is important to me. But it's variable whether I will notice.



Did Grey combining your posts upset you?


----------



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

Combining the posts didn't upset me. But I wondered why it mattered. It's not like I'm wasting paper or anything. It was a little unnerving to be chastised. But, a post is a post, and that was my goal, right?:frustrating:

It's hard for me to do anything, being shy--but only if I think about it. I used to try to hide it. But now I just don't care anymore. The level of shyness usually determines whether I will even look to see if I have reponses, but I did today. I go through periods of time in which I just think too much, and am paralyzed by thought, but if I have enough activity, which pretty much needs to be constant, that goes away. To many people, I don't even come off as shy. To some I even seem like an extrovert. There are usually two reasons for this--1)They have gotten me talking about something interesting or 2) I am actively trying to be more outgoing. I don't want to be a total loser, but at the end of the day if I am alone, that is always a possibility. I could just pretend it's all by choice, but what's the point pretending. I might as well be honest with myself and try to figure out what it all means, which leads to more thinking.


----------



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

In the time it took me to write that, I was invited to a party, so I must have done something right (or wrong)!:tongue:


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

What do you feel makes you a total loser?


----------



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't know. I'm evaluating a lot in my life now. I think I'd just been alone for too long, but I feel much better now. I had been pushing myself all weekend to write stories and do creative things and ended up putting myself under too much pressure. Sometimes I feel I should have done more with my life by now. Objectively speaking, it's a good life. I had just been down on myself today.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

With the enneagram, did you just take the test(s) then look at the profiles you tested high in, or did you look at all of them?


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

I think that it's natural to flit from one type to another, even across the temperament scale. You are correct that the test are a construct that only allows you to make forced choices. I would say that at 22, you should have an idea of your dominant function. When you test what are your two highest functions? Are they quite clear? If not then maybe you are still developing your dominant function. 

Nevertheless, whether you know your dominant function is something that you can work on. You may have read where I suggested to others on occasion to determine your temperament first. That will narrow your choices down to four. There are some in-depth descriptions by Keirsey/Berens on each temperament forum:

*NT- Theorist*

*NF- Catalyst*

*SJ – Stabilizer*

*SP – Improviser*

I am not big on test, because at best there is a 75% accuracy rating even when you have a professional administer it. I had it administered to me about 10 years ago and I really thought that I had answered the questions as truthfully as I could, but still missed by one dichotomy. Yet there is a test that I have also referred people to determine your how the temperaments rank. This test is different than others because the forced choice continues to compare words of others. If you have not worked that much at a job, answer the questions of how you like to be when you are in the midst of a project at school, how you prefer to learn while in class, etc. The test can found *here*. You may want to take it first then go to the top two temperament sites above, for your top two. Good luck and let us know your results.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

VenusMisty said:


> First, this post is long. If that dis-interests you or annoys you, I would rather tell you now than bother you later.
> 
> However, if that does not deter you:
> 
> ...



K so I read everything . I read where you said " I vividly remember the financial difficulties associated with non-conformity" .... kinda makes me wonder if your reluctance to settle on a type is influenced by this. Just from your words that you choose.... you give off the feeling of a T..... but just like your letters show.... the rest is unclear. I personally think that the cognitive functions are the golden part of the MBTI....the four lettering is merely I guideline.... a way to quickly spell out your cognitive functions..... but obviously it's more complicated than that..... you will have an INTP who has high Ti or high Fi and Low Ne.... maybe more Se than usual....maybe a little bit less Si ...... maybe someone is higher in ALL of them.... who knows? So the 16 types are merely a grid that tries to organize these..... but in all honesty .... how do you explain someone that has all of the cognitive functions? Think of the possibilities. Now this is what I think. This is not backed up by objective data (its kind of hard to back up personality by objective data anyway) but I do think about mbti day in and day out... and I would consider myself abnormally perceptive of people and the way they interact with each other. I have met a total of 5 people that just do not fit into mbti. I don't think that means that mbti is not valid.... I just think they have very interesting mixes of cogitive functions and how acquainted they are with each. I remember you asking what purpose does mbti serve?....how will it help you? 

Well.... personally. I think it's a way of explaining why you think the way you do. So many people in the world think that they are right... and that their view is the best. Some people even think that everyone thinks just like them ....some think that everyone is a sucky version of themselves. I look at everyone as an INFP and I say..... oh you guys are not empathetic..... you guys are not deep..... you guys don't think enough..... you guys are insensitive..... why doesn't everyone think like me.....and THEN i proceede to try and MAKE people think like me. This is a common thing that most people do..... they think they are right in all situations..... they think that they are the bees knees and anyone else that doesn't think like them is merely misinformed. MBTI proves this is not so. It forces you to realize.... you are not perfect..... and that you are not good at everything.... and that other people may be better at some things than you.... and that's OK. 

Not only that.... I think mbti helps in understanding meaning..... self growth...... understanding the self is very important I think. Knowing how you work can help you solve problems..... I think therapy could be based on mbti personally. If an INTP is acting very shadow ESFJ and is very unhappy.... you can understand why the intp is unhappy and point out why. Also conflicts with people can be resolved through mbti. The estp is fighting with the infj....why? Because they are opposites. The intp and infp are fighting ....why? Because they see the world in the same way (Ne) and they make judgements on it differently (Fi and Ti). Great ....now all you need to do is stop forcing your judgements on each other and realize that both of you are right. One of you is subjective and the other objective. Now talk about your perceptions and you will compliment each other rather than fight. 

let's take another example. I'm depressed and I stay in my room all day. I am an INFP. Maybe it has to do with the functions I am using. Maybe I am not using Ne or Si or Te enough. Realizing this can help me reach a more healthier me. I would have never known had it not been for mbti. 

Obviously people would not be talking about mbti if it had no meaning. It's interesting because it is accurate and I think people wonder about this kind of stuff any way. Why are people attracted to each other? Why do I feel alone? Why don't people understand me? Why does the world seem like it's full of robots? Why am i so sensitive? Why does my father act so cold? 

Now back to the subject. What type are you? I don't know. I think it would be easier if I just heard you talk to your friends rather than know your background (although i appreciate that you took the time to say so many details about your past). I think understanding people has to do with their desires. The essence of people is not so much what they have done but more in how they do it..... and why. 

Also.... what do you think about each of the cognitive functions? How well acquainted do you feel with.....
Fe, Fi, Te, Ti, Ne, Ni, Se, Si? Really try and delve deep into how you really think you are with each...... and make it as educated as possible. Try and really understand what each of these means... not only by reading about it but looking for it within human interaction. Try and pick out if someone is using it or not. Seeing how these things connect in your outside world will help in understanding your self and how these connect with you.


----------



## nat2424 (May 3, 2009)

I would like to reply something nice but that is just too much to read... you aren't that shy or you wouldn't have told a bunch of strangers your whole life story... :wink:


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

nat2424 said:


> I would like to reply something nice but that is just too much to read... you aren't that shy or you wouldn't have told a bunch of strangers your whole life story... :wink:


Have you ever faced a fear and overcome it?


----------



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

Grim: I have taken the enneagram and often get either 8w7 or 5w4. I usually test high in 7. I wonder if the variability is due to desire to fit in in multiple environments. I also have one parent who values "S" perception more, and one parent who values "N" and wants me to be either a writer or a professor. At this point, I just want to explore life. Planning too much makes me feel as though my life is sand running through my fingers, and I'd rather sit back and enjoy it.

Functionanalyst: Thank you for this test. I got SP on that. The part of me that is SP feels and seems at odds with the environment I am in. I love the SP temperament and want to embody it, but I feel as though it is kept in check by certian other factors in my life.

Thehigher: Thank you for you thoughtful analysis. I love this theory, mostly because it is frustrating. And T was the only thing I was sure of. I really don't think that most people think like me. Usually I start from the assumption that they don't, but that could be equally problematic. I like all of the types. I've noticed with my parents that if I am getting along with one, I will get along with the other less. Dad is INFJ/Mom ISFJ. It is probably that I could be a shadowed ESTJ, because I have tested that way before. When I did I remember feeling a little sad, wondering why I had shoved any possible desire to be a leader into the closet all of these years. I am organized and neat, but I also view the world in an open-ended way, so P and J is hard for me to reconcile. Facebook has me as ExTP as of now. I absolutely love people and can be very vibrant, but recently I had simply felt lacking in energy and drive, which is rather rare for me. I know I am better with Fi than with Fe, and I'm actually not bad with the Fi. It strengthens when I am around one of my best friends who I believe is ISFP. The people I am attracted to are usually IxFP. I think the problem in typing myself is the split between S and N, because MB seems to come down to that. You have to know that before you know your temperament. 

nat2424: It was a lot to read. I promise I won't go so long without posting short threads...because it ends this way. I could very possibly be an extrovert who was taught (strangely) that it is "right" to be an introvert. This has been fun.


----------



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

I just got the one about facing a fear and overcoming it. Yes, I have. I used to be very afraid to speak to people in school, but around Sophomore year of high school I decided that that was silly and that I would just say what I thought. Enneagram describes such behavior as "counterphobic"--In my interactions, and in daily life--whatever the fear might be, I probably come across as pretty counterphobic. I would be willing to overcome the fear of bugs if I could like in a place I really liked that had them.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

VenusMisty said:


> Grim: I have taken the enneagram and often get either 8w7 or 5w4. I usually test high in 7. I wonder if the variability is due to desire to fit in in multiple environments. I also have one parent who values "S" perception more, and one parent who values "N" and wants me to be either a writer or a professor. At this point, I just want to explore life. Planning too much makes me feel as though my life is sand running through my fingers, and I'd rather sit back and enjoy it.


Thank you for the info. The question I asked is if you looked at other profiles, or just left it to what the test told you?



VenusMisty said:


> I just got the one about facing a fear and overcoming it. Yes, I have. I used to be very afraid to speak to people in school, but around Sophomore year of high school I decided that that was silly and that I would just say what I thought. Enneagram describes such behavior as "counterphobic"--In my interactions, and in daily life--whatever the fear might be, I probably come across as pretty counterphobic. I would be willing to overcome the fear of bugs if I could like in a place I really liked that had them.


Specifically have you looked at this?

6 - Enneagram Type Six: The Loyalist

The profile leaves a lot to be desired and is hard for people who are not in touch with their anxiety to identify with... but you seem fairly self-aware of your fears and such, that I wonder if you'll relate to it straight away.


----------



## nat2424 (May 3, 2009)

VenusMisty said:


> Grim: I have taken the enneagram and often get either 8w7 or 5w4. I usually test high in 7. I wonder if the variability is due to desire to fit in in multiple environments. I also have one parent who values "S" perception more, and one parent who values "N" and wants me to be either a writer or a professor. At this point, I just want to explore life. Planning too much makes me feel as though my life is sand running through my fingers, and I'd rather sit back and enjoy it.
> 
> Functionanalyst: Thank you for this test. I got SP on that. The part of me that is SP feels and seems at odds with the environment I am in. I love the SP temperament and want to embody it, but I feel as though it is kept in check by certian other factors in my life.
> 
> ...


I wish I were an extrovert who was taught to be an introvert! Unfortunately it always seems to be the other way around... we are taught to be extroverts and that to be introverted is not normal (or not as normal anyway).


----------



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh yeah, I looked at all of them. I was puzzled between 6 and 8. 6 is highly likely.

Yeah, I'm practicing my extraversion today. It isn't hard.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

VenusMisty said:


> Functionanalyst: Thank you for this test. I got SP on that. The part of me that is SP feels and seems at odds with the environment I am in. I love the SP temperament and want to embody it, but I feel as though it is kept in check by certian other factors in my life.



Have you looked at all the SP profiles? =]


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

VenusMisty said:


> Oh yeah, I looked at all of them. I was puzzled between 6 and 8. 6 is highly likely.
> 
> Yeah, I'm practicing my extraversion today. It isn't hard.


6s are very reactive and RAWWR!! fairly often. 8s are inert. The anger is there and can be seen, but it's held.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

VenusMisty said:


> Functionanalyst: Thank you for this test. I got SP on that. The part of me that is SP feels and seems at odds with the environment I am in. I love the SP temperament and want to embody it, but I feel as though it is kept in check by certian other factors in my life.


That does not surprise me Venus. ETPs in particular seem to find themselves in environments that seem to hinder their being who they truly are. I noticed that you did not mention the ranking of the temperaments are which came second to SP. Was the next temperament close? 

The next thing that I would do is read up more on temperament from the references I gave, but you seem quite satisfied that you are SP. The question then becomes which SP. Which of the following themes describes you best:

*Chart-the-Course*
The theme is having a course of action to follow. People of this stylefocus on knowing what to do and keeping themselves, the group, or the project on track. They prefer to enter a situation having an idea of what is to happen. They identify a process to accomplish a goal and have a somewhat contained tension as they work to create and monitor a plan. The aim is not the plan itself, but to use it as a guide to move things along toward the goal. Their informed and deliberate decisions are based on analyzing, outlining, conceptualizing or foreseeing what needs to be done. 

*Behind-the-Scenes*

The theme is getting the best result possible. People of this style focus on understanding and working with the process to create a positive outcome. They see value in many contributions and consult outside inputs to make an informed decision. They aim to integrate various information sources and accommodate differing points of view. They approach others with a quiet, calm style that may not show their strong convictions. Producing, sustaining, defining, and clarifying are all ways they support a group's process. They typically have more patience than most with the time it takes to gain support through consensus for a project or to refine the result. 

*In-Charge*

The theme is getting things accomplished through people. People of this style are focused on results, often taking action quickly. They often have a driving energy with an intention to lead a group to the goal. They make decisions quickly to keep themselves and others on task, on target, and on time. They hate wasting time and having to back track. Mentoring, executing actions, supervising, and mobilizing resources are all ways they get things accomplished. They notice right away what is not working in a situation and become painfully aware of what needs to be fixed, healed, or corrected. 

*Get-Things-Going*

The theme is persuading and involving others. They thrive in facilitator or catalyst roles and aim to inspire others to move to action, facilitating the process. Their focus is on interaction, often with an expressive style. They Get-Things-Going™ with upbeat energy, enthusiasm, or excitement, which can be contagious. Exploring options and possibilities, making preparations, discovering new ideas, and sharing insights are all ways they get people moving along. They want decisions to be participative and enthusiastic, with everyone involved and engaged.


----------



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

6 seems rather likely now.

I have looked at the SP profiles. I can agree with bits of all of them at times. I may be on the outgoing side of introversion, pushed over the edge by events, sometimes causing me to act extroverted...not shy though, just anxious.

NT comes next. People around me would rather I be some form of NT. I tested as ENTP on the MB type derived from the Big Five analysis on Facebook, and it told me that because I like art and have a liberal voting record. xSTP seems likely. However, I did spend the entire morning thinking about how my friend said there is an evil spirit in her bathroom and how best to live with it and/or defeat it--and that seems like a pretty "N" thing to do. I did end up making a picture of a shamanic wolf showing up and blasting it to hell, though...or showing it the door.

I agree most with Chart the Course or Get Things Going.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I think that you are an intp, and a 5; who has had to nurture other preferences. The reason I think I have easily spotted this is because I am similar. 

There are parts of yourself you value more, that are more central to who you are at the core - and then there are parts that you had to build, or that you are building. An nt female is a creature who does a lot of adapting to a world that desperately wants her to be an sf. You aren't an s. You aren't an f. In everything you have even written on this board, I very clearly see the words and style of an intp. 

This world won't tell you who you are. You have to tell it. Be and do what makes -you- happy.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

VenusMisty said:


> I have looked at the SP profiles. I can agree with bits of all of them at times. I may be on the outgoing side of introversion, pushed over the edge by events, sometimes causing me to act extroverted...not shy though, just anxious.


Uh no, you’re either an extravert allowing your environment to dictate who you are, or you may be an extravert allowing your environment to dictate who you are. No, that was not a typo. It was made for you to get my point that it’s quite clear what you’re doing so let’s not justify a rationale behind it. Remember, you’re not your type, your type is you. In other words STOP with the need to role play and give others your strength and energy.


VenusMisty said:


> NT comes next. People around me would rather I be some form of NT. I tested as ENTP on the MB type derived from the Big Five analysis on Facebook, and it told me that because I like art and have a liberal voting record. xSTP seems likely.


And this has what to do with you determining your type? Only extraverts do this, in fact very pronounced extraverts that cannot and do not know how to distinguish between themselves and what their environment expects. I feel guilty as hell when I can’t use my Fe as others would prefer, but I know that it’s not me.


VenusMisty said:


> However, I did spend the entire morning thinking about how my friend said there is an evil spirit in her bathroom and how best to live with it and/or defeat it--and that seems like a pretty "N" thing to do. I did end up making a picture of a shamanic wolf showing up and blasting it to hell, though...or showing it the door.


LOL, focus “baby girl”. That’s exactly what can occur for a Se type using their Ni in an unhealthy manner. They read their horoscopes, look for the spiritual side of life when they are forced inside of themselves by.


VenusMisty said:


> I agree most with Chart the Course or Get Things Going.


Okay, so you are SP/NT. Contrary to what others think and for damn sure contrary to what a test that is not even MBTI related, results in. What does Venus think? I must admit that the choice between the two interaction styles is interesting. There are several reasons for choosing the “Get Things Going” style instead of “In Charge”. Berens says that dictates of society make males use direct language and females informative language. So an extraverted female could consider themselves a “Get Things Going” type instead of “In Charge”, and a “Behind the Scenes” instead of “Chart the Course” if introverted. It’s the other way around for males.

There is a thread started somewhere that outlines the difference between preferring direct and informative. If you get a chance, you may read that and other information about interaction styles. It would be best to get Linda V. Berens booklet, which is pretty reasonable. So at this point, you are SP/NT. Combined with your interaction styles, you could be ISTP (Chart the Course). But I have given you the reasons why this may be occurring. On the other hand you could equally be ESFP (Get Things Going). Keep studying yourself, you’re down to four.


----------

